# AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach​*Ich war kurzfristig von Seele angepingt worden, weil wir schon lange ausgemacht hatten, wenns Wetter und die Umstände passen, wollen wir ein kleines Äschenvideo drehen.

Hier das Ergebnis:
[youtube1]CYAdSssB8jA[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYAdSssB8jA


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Sehr schöner Fluß,symphatische Mods und gefangen wird auch noch!
Und ich hab immer gedacht, der Seele kann "nur" Wallern!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Nenene, der kann angeln!!!!

Danke fürs Lob ;-)


----------



## Pippa (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Klasse Video!
Das ist euch richtig gut gelungen #6

Man bekommt richtig Lust, selbst mal das Bakterien-Schmeißen auszuprobieren #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Danke - die "Nebenhererlebnisse" nicht zu vergessen:
Der von der Forelle "angenagten" Döbel, der Huchen (den wir leider nicht auf Film gekriegt haben), die fressenden Baren im glasklaren Flachwasser, und, und, und....


----------



## Schneidi (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Bei so em tolla dialekt brauchts wirklich koin undertittel


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

so isch..


----------



## Raubfisch (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

das kann ich als schleswig holsteiner so nicht unterschreiben


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Wir drehen genauso gerne auch mit Norddeutschen, wenn einer interessante Gewässer/Methoden oder Fische vorstellen will..

Als Dialekt-Gegengewicht ;-)))


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Schönes Video über einen meiner Lieblingsfische. :m


----------



## eddienulleins (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Klasse gemacht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Was ich noch vergaß:
Unseren Franzl zu loben, der das ruckzuck geschnitten und hochgeladen hatte..


----------



## Seele (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Freut mich, dass euch das Video gefällt. 

War ein super Tag mit Thomas. Trotz seiner Bedenken, dass das Videomaterial evtl nicht der Hit sein könnte muss ich sagen hat er es wirklich sehr gut gemacht und toll gefilmt und kommentiert. Auch großes Lob an Franz, der hat das echt in Weltrekordzeit geschnitten und wirklich toll gemacht. 

@Taxi: Nene, er fischt seltener auf Waller als viele denken. Mit der Fliege fisch ich fast noch lieber, da es einfach mal schneller geht. Außerdem fließt die Lache keine Minute von mir weg


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

;-) 
So gefällts mir, wenns allen gefällt 
;-))


----------



## W-Lahn (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Gutes Video #6


----------



## kingandre88 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Echt schönes Video


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Danke ;-)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Traumhafter Fluß, schöne Fische und ein wirklich trendsetting gewandeter Fliegenfischer.:q

Angenehmes Filmchen habt ihr da abgedreht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Immer das Gleiche - grins -- ists nicht die Sprache, sinds die Klamotten..


----------



## Fischwirt (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Tolles Video habt ihr echt Super gemacht ! War gestern auch an der Wertach und konnte eine schöne Bachforelle und 5 Äschen zwischen 20 und 40 cm fangen ! ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Petri Heil dazu!


----------



## wusel345 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Auch mir gefällt das Video sehr gut. Großes Lob an alle, die dabei mitgewirkt haben. #6#h

Was mir u.a. am besten gefallen hat war, dass nach 5 Minuten Spielzeit keine 10 minütige Werbung kam wie im Fernsehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Wenns mir einer zahlt, wird's geändert - bin ja Schwabe.. ;-))


----------



## wusel345 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Jaja Thomas, die Schwaben.  Ich hoffe, ich habe dir jetzt keinen Denkanstoß gegeben. |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Doch, klar ;-)))))


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*



wusel345 schrieb:


> ... keine 10 minütige Werbung


gegen ein paar Einspieler von Langenscheidt hätt ich gar nix, wenn die dafür den Übersetzer & Synchronsprecher löhnen |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

er nu ieder - das is Kultursprache!!


----------



## Schneidi (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Wir schwaben können eben alles außer ... Ihr wisst schon.

Lernt die beschd schproch auf dr welt und ihr werdet keine probleme mehr haben. Viele sprachen zu können schadet ja nie


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Ein wirklich traumhaftes Gewässer mit wunderschönen Fischen! 

Und der Döbel war auch nicht von schlechten Eltern, ich glaube der hatte mehr als 2-2,5kg.


----------



## Otternase (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Tolles Video! Hat richtig Spaß gemacht zuzusehen. 

"Äsch' is unglaublich" 

Im warsten Sinne des Wortes!


----------



## Schneidi (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wo das an der wertach ist und wo es tageskarten gibt? Ich hab noch eine alte fliegenausrüstung in der garage stehen und es wär schön wenn die auch mal zum einsatz kommt. Ist allerdings ne aftma 6/7 ich hoffe das geht auch? Ich bin zufälligmal zu dem zeug gekommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Private Vereinsstrecke...


----------



## WK1956 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Private Vereinsstrecke...


 
und in Zusammenhang mit einem anderen Thema, frag Seele doch mal, woher der sehr gute Fischbestand in diesem Wertachstück kommt!


----------



## Seele (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*



WK1956 schrieb:


> und in Zusammenhang mit einem anderen Thema, frag Seele doch mal, woher der sehr gute Fischbestand in diesem Wertachstück kommt!



Wird am Anfang des Videos gesagt


----------



## Schneidi (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Private Vereinsstrecke...



Schade. Das gewässe gefällt mir. Ich hab an fließgewässer leider nur ein ca. 5m breites bächlein mit sehr sehr viel uferbewuchs. Und keine äschen drinne sondern bafos


----------



## WK1956 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*



Seele schrieb:


> Wird am Anfang des Videos gesagt


 
Thomas weis schon was ich meine!


----------



## Seele (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*



Schneidi schrieb:


> Schade. Das gewässe gefällt mir. Ich hab an fließgewässer leider nur ein ca. 5m breites bächlein mit sehr sehr viel uferbewuchs. Und keine äschen drinne sondern bafos



Wir hätten auch kein so gutes Gewässer wenn es für jeden frei wäre |supergri


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Servus!

Geschmeidiges Filmchen, mit zünftiger Watbekleidung.... 
und auch ein Stück weit Vertiefungskurs für Linguisten 

Frage noch:

Private Vereinsstrecke und Äschenprogramm, wie geht das?

Ist dieses Äschenprogramm eine Initiative des bewirtschaftenden Vereines und wenn ja, was macht man ober- und unterhalb?
Oder ist dieser Abschnitt der Wertach in ein übergreifendes Programm eingebunden und wenn ja, wie sieht das aus?

Gerade die Äsche steigt ja nun gern einmal aufwärts, fürs Laichgeschäft, wobei die Struktur - sofern man das im Video sehen kann - schon recht passabel in diesem Abschnitt zu sein scheint.

Gruß


----------



## W-Lahn (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*



WK1956 schrieb:


> und in Zusammenhang mit einem anderen Thema, frag Seele doch mal, woher der sehr gute Fischbestand in diesem Wertachstück kommt!



Kann man nicht einfach zu dem gelungenen Video gratulieren anstatt seinen Groll aus einem anderen Thread hierhin zu verschleppen..#d


----------



## WK1956 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einfach zu dem gelungenen Video gratulieren anstatt seinen Groll aus einem anderen Thread hierhin zu verschleppen..#d


 
ich habe keinen Groll, aber dieses Wasser erklärt vieles.


----------



## carphunter 47 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Echt super tolles Video ,

so viel Insider über den Gewässerabschnitt wissen befindet sich das Fischereirecht in Privatbesitz  und wurde an einen Verein verpachtet . 


Tageskarten für Gäste gibt es nur für eine Person und nur in Begleitung eines aktiven volljährigen Mitgliedes ( lt. Auszug aus der Gewässerordnung ) .


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Jo,war schön anzuschauen#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

danke ;-)))


----------



## *KarpfenKnilch* (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Super Video Tolle Fänge was will man mehr???#6

Ich Fische selbst auch an der Wertach allerdings weiter oben in der Forellen Region und da kommt in lezter Zeit auch immer mal wieder ein paar Pracht Exemplare an Forellen und Döbel hinaus:l


----------



## phirania (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Tolles Video kann ich nur sagen....#6#6#6.


----------



## yukonjack (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

schönes Video und Glückwusch zu dem Gewässer. Ist das Wildwasser, der Typ neben dem Angler trägt doch unter seinem Hemd so ne Art Rettungsring.....oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Klar ist das kein Rettungsring - ist meine Nichtraucherwampe ;-))


----------



## Lui Nairolf (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Ein Mann ohne Bauch ist ein Krüppel.

Schönes, sympathisches Video.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*



lui nairolf schrieb:


> ein mann ohne bauch ist ein krüppel.


#6#6#6


----------



## Schneidi (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar ist das kein Rettungsring - ist meine Nichtraucherwampe ;-))



Matze koch sagt in einem seiner videos so schön :" ein angler tauscht seinen sixpack gegen einen ranzen aus um den trolly besser schieben zu können."

Welch wahre worte!!


----------



## Rhxnxr (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

schönes Video habt ihr da gemacht, danke dafür :m.


----------



## Nanninga (4. September 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

*Sehr schönes Video, da bekommt man Lust  loszuziehen!!#6*

*Solche Flüsse wünsche ich mir hier im Norden!!:q*

*Nanninga#h*


----------



## Friedlich (12. September 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach​*Ich war kurzfristig von Seele angepingt worden, weil wir schon lange ausgemacht hatten, wenns Wetter und die Umstände passen, wollen wir ein kleines Äschenvideo drehen.
> 
> Hier das Ergebnis:
> [youtube1]CYAdSssB8jA[/youtube1]


Klasse Film , von so etwas kann ich im Ruhrpott nur Träumen .
selbst mit Fischbesatz sind solche Fänge hier wohl nicht möglich

danke für diesen wundervollen  Film so vergisst zumindest niemand wie Eschen 
aussehen , und die Hose von Seele könnte sich auf einem Fahnenmast bestimmt gut machen .

Gruß Olli


----------



## Seele (13. September 2013)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*



Friedlich schrieb:


> Klasse Film , von so etwas kann ich im Ruhrpott nur Träumen .
> selbst mit Fischbesatz sind solche Fänge hier wohl nicht möglich
> 
> danke für diesen wundervollen Film so vergisst zumindest niemand wie Eschen
> ...


 

Das ist DIE Angelhose. Im Sommer sieht man an mir nichts anders  
Vielleicht gibts ja mal nochmal so nen Streifen.


----------



## xxfischfreundxx (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Hallo, 
Eine Frage hätte ich bekommt man bei euch Tageskarten an der wertach bin begeisterter fliegenfischer und konnte bis dato nur Forellen fangen da es bei uns kaum Äschen gibt lg Chris


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Vereinsgewässer, keine Gastangler - und selbst ich als der, der das nur filmte, brauchte noch ein Visum ;-))


----------



## xxfischfreundxx (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Gibt es sonst irgendwelche Möglichkeit an einem Äschen Gewässer zu Fischen lg chris


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*



xxfischfreundxx schrieb:


> Gibt es sonst irgendwelche Möglichkeit an einem Äschen Gewässer zu Fischen lg chris



Im Bayerischen Wald gibt es den Schwarzen Regen und den Weißen Regen. Diese beiden Flüsse werden dann zum Regen. 

Ich bin kein Fliegenfischer, aber soweit ich mich erinnere fahren die Fliegenfischer aus der Region wohl dorthin wenn man eine Äsche fangen möchte.

Es gibt am weißen und schwarzen Regen Gasthöfe, welche Privatstrecken haben. 

Und es gibt einen Fischereiverein in der Ortschaft Regen:
http://www.fischereiverein-regen.de

Also die Ecke wäre grundsätzlich wohl interessant.

Ich kann das ggf. aber gerne nochmal genauer nachrecherchieren.


----------



## Seele (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

In Österreich gibts zig Äschen Gewässer, mit richtig geilen Tieren. Kostet aber natürlich. In Deutschland gibts auch einige Gewässer. Wenn auch nicht sehr viele und oft schwer ne Karte zu bekommen.


----------



## xxfischfreundxx (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Cool mir gehts nicht um das Verzehr der Fische sondern um das Erlebnis Natur und Fischwelt wie bei Seele seinem Video über ganze Angaben wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Huchen1962 (18. März 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Frage: wo genau an der Wertach war das? Wer weis das? Wie finde ich diesen "Seele"


----------



## thanatos (18. März 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir drehen genauso gerne auch mit Norddeutschen, wenn einer interessante Gewässer/Methoden oder Fische vorstellen will..
> 
> Als Dialekt-Gegengewicht ;-)))



um Himmelswillen mach det bloss nich wenn die plattern :r
 brauchste wirklich Untertitel |supergri


----------



## Seele (18. März 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Den findet man hier, aber die Frage ist wer bist du


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Äschenangeln an der Wertach*

Der Huchen ist seit 2010 dabei, das war sein erster Beitrag und gleich hat sich so ne gute Seele gemeldet - das passt doch ;-)


----------

